# Finally Done



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 2, 2021)

Finally finished my enclosure, it’s been years in the making. Still looking to improve on some areas but check it out: I have a Male & Female BW both are about 7 months old. Enclosure 6.6x3x7, I’m using homedepot flood lights 6500watt, sunglo 160w. Humidity is 80-85% basking temps 100-110.


----------



## LizardStudent (Feb 2, 2021)

Excellent!!! Hope you are proud of it. Nothing beats the satisfaction of that longterm planning and getting to see the finished result 
The grow pockets on the side are an excellent touch that I think work well for the plants to thrive


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 2, 2021)

Awesome thanks, my female actually likes to climb up them and chill. Its been amazing seeing the change in their behavior.


----------



## Debita (Feb 10, 2021)

Congrats!! They love space. It's like they breathe differently when they get what they need. Love that.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 10, 2021)

Yeah most definitely they've really settled in, they act like they own the place now lol


----------



## Chris & Stitches (Feb 15, 2021)

TheTeguNovice said:


> Finally finished my enclosure, it’s been years in the making. Still looking to improve on some areas but check it out: I have a Male & Female BW both are about 7 months old. Enclosure 6.6x3x7, I’m using homedepot flood lights 6500watt, sunglo 160w. Humidity is 80-85% basking temps 100-110.


I set my room up with a similar build


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 18, 2021)

First shed in the new enclosure!


----------



## Debita (Feb 21, 2021)

Ooooohhh yeaaaaaahhhh....we're happy.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 21, 2021)

Debita said:


> Ooooohhh yeaaaaaahhhh....we're happy.


Yeah I’m so happy it holds humidity like a champ!, Next step is I’m going to add two more lights for the basking spots probably Solar Glo 160W.


----------

